# Brewology Brew Rig.



## brewologist

Hey Guys,

I've been reading about everybody's brew rigs (Matho, QLDKev, Trauman etc) and have been inspired by them all. So much so that for the last couple of months I have been acquiring all the bits and pieces to build my own brew rig. I'm hoping the end product will be something similar to the braumeister type builds on AHB but to start off with I'll be setting up the control box and doing electric recirculated BIAB brewing. When I have this system down I drop in the malt pipe and have a go at the full braumeister clone experience.

So today has been the first day in quite a while I've had free, so I've got out all the goodies I've been hoarding for the last couple of months (some of the brew gear I've had for a while doing BIAB) and started assembling the control box. I haven't got to far with the build yet, I'm just plotting out where everything should go so I don't stuff up my box.

Most of the gear I have purchased has been used in other AHB members builds. I don't think my brew rig will end up being an exact copy of someone else's work but I will definitely use elements of my favorite rigs from this forum.

Here is a pic of the gear.

I'll keep updating as the build progresses. 

Cheers,


----------



## Truman42

Nice assortment of goodies you have there. Looking forward to seeing progress updates.

BTW...who's Trauman?


----------



## Malted

Truman said:


> BTW...who's Trauman?


I thought it might have been 'Trauma man', so I Googled that. The results were quite disturbing.


----------



## bum

Truman said:


> BTW...who's Trauman?


Perhaps he's talking about your Traumeister build?


----------



## brewologist

Truman said:


> BTW...who's Trauman?


Whoops!!! I was gonna check up on the spelling of your user name. 

Sorry Truman 

Nothing more to report on the build........

To busy drinking home brew this afternoon. I'll get cracking on it tomorrow.


----------



## nu_brew

Nice! Feeling the urge to do a recirc biab build.


----------



## Truman42

Looking good so far. I like the isolation switch.

Apparently those alarms are very loud. I've just ordered some but might cover them to dull the noise a bit.


----------



## QldKev

Looks good so far, looks like a lot of great bits of gear you have put together.


----------



## brewologist

Hey Guys,

I had to delete my previous posts as they had an external link attached. I couldn't edit them.

I mounted the PID's, lights and switches. I managed to get everything lay'd out nice and square and even cut the holes to the right size.

Design drawn on the box. I used contact to draw the markings on and measure everything up.







Holes cut out.






The finished product. (Well almost) I might start wiring this tonight.







Cheers,


----------



## brewologist

I also got power running to some of the switches and both PID's before I ran out of connects.

Power. 







Getting closer and hopefully I'll have most of the wiring complete today.

Cheers,


----------



## Truman42

Those pids love a bit of Oral dont they?


----------



## brewologist

What do you mean Truman.

Being yelled at?


----------



## Parks

brewologist said:


> What do you mean Truman.
> 
> Being yelled at?


----------



## brewologist

Oh, now I get it. :lol:

I didn't notice that at all.


----------



## brewologist

Ok,

I got more wiring done today. She's almost ready to brew.






I just have to wait till the sparky hooks up the 25A outlet to plumb the circuit for the element.
The 10A circuit is working well. PID's and pump all light up.

I ran out of things to do today and got bored so I labelled the control panel too. Hopefully I can brew 
with it soon. I still have a few bits and pieces to add to the controller. Next job is setting up the kettle with 5500w element.

Cheers,


----------



## Edak

If you have only one element why do you need two PID controllers?

EDIT: oh and one more question, any ventilation for the SSR?


----------



## brewologist

Hey Edak

I have a 12v computer fan and transformer in the post. I'll mount the fan in the front and it will blow directly onto the SSR. I may have to drill some holes in the back so the air has somewhere to go.

The mash PID is ramp/soak. The boil PID has manual mode. I researched and asked questions and didn't get much info except that the PID's with manual mode were better for the boil. 

Maybe two PID's is overkill?


----------



## Byran

Daaaaaaaamn man....your shit is tight!.


----------



## The Village Idiot

Where did you get the control box??


----------



## brewologist

The Village Idiot said:


> Where did you get the control box??


Hey mate,

I picked up the box on ebay. Its was pretty easy to drill and cut.

Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WEATHERPROOF-JUNCTION-BOX-I56-ELECTRIC-CABLE-TOOL-380-ELECTRICAL-WHOLESALER-/180936183583?hash=item2a20a30f1f


----------



## brewologist

Hi guys,

A bit of an update!!

I installed the Camco 5500w element this morning. That was a fun job. :huh: I used a hole saw to start with but I think went to slow with the drill and the stainless hardened and blunt the hole saw. I ended up using the dremel (ozito) to finish the job. The hole turned out good tho. I had to thread the element into the hole so it's a nice tight fit. With the die-cast hobby box and silicone washer I managed a couple of turns on the retaining nut. Holds water nicely.








Wiring Box






I have to wait a week or so before my sparky can install a 25A outlet to run the element. It is going to be a long wait.


----------



## Edak

Good to see that you have the element installed. WRT the steel hardening, it hardens when it's too hot. You are recommended to cut slowly and use cutting fluid. You did the right thing of you used the fluid, otherwise you still may have gone too quickly. 

Good job!


----------



## Spiesy

Looks bad-arse mate!


----------



## brewologist

Thanks fellas,

It is all starting to come together.

I had a false bottom cut at the local sheet metal shop today. It think it will drain nicely and, if/when I do 
go braumeister with this rig, I can have it trimmed down to fit the top of my 400mm wide malt pipe.

Falsie :super:







Falsie Feet


----------



## Edak

Nice false bottom, very clean. How thick is it?


----------



## brewologist

Hey Edak,

Its only 1.5 mm. Just measured it. I forgot to ask at the shop. It will most likely need reinforcement to be used on a malt pipe.


I got the metal shop to cut it.


----------



## Parks

brewologist said:


> Hey Edak,
> 
> Its only 1.5 mm. Just measured it. I forgot to ask at the shop. It will most likely need reinforcement to be used on a malt pipe.
> 
> 
> I got the metal shop to cut it.


They look like quite big holes too?


----------



## brewologist

Hey Parks,

I wanted some perf with really good drainage. I read on here that some brewers have run their rigs dry below the falsie due to not enough flow. The voile bag and pump speed can contribute to this to. If my silicone hose turns up in the mail today i will give it a dry run (with water) to see if there are any issues with drainage. Without a grain bed it will be had to tell though.

The perf is (with my crappy vernier) 1.5mm thick and the holes are 9 or 10mm wide. About a 40% open area.

I was cruising eBay last night and ordered one of these.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-2-SS316-Stainless-steel-spiral-cone-spray-nozzle-very-heavy-weight/121063254783?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D8927827160211496646%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D121063254783%26
In the spirit of keeping everything stainless, I think it should do a good job of dispersing the return wort. The plan at the moment is to plumb it through the lid and down below the surface of the liquid to minimise splashing and agitate the mash.


----------



## Parks

Sorry mate, I missed you were BIAB'ing.

Looks good


----------



## brewologist

BIAB is the plan to start with on this rig.

I've already been doing it with gas but the stuffing around involved with step mashing and the noise have inspired me to go electric. I want to be able to chill out and relax on brew day. With the gas its like a jet is taking off in my backyard and I can't really listen to music or have a conversation. 

With the PID and electric I should be able to wander off and do a few jobs around the house (mow the lawn while mashing), pour a beer and chat with the GF or mates and relax a bit once I know and trust my rig.

After I've pumped out I few brews I'll reassess the situation. I have the bits for a malt pipe but plumbing it will be challenging due to the element on the bottom of the kettle. I have thought of a way around this but need more time to think it through.

I drank the last of my kegs last week so the priority at the moment is to get the current rig up to the stage where I can brew on it. I'm just waiting for some deliveries from Aliexpress and eBay and the electrician to come around so I can power it up. Hopefully I'll be brewing on it Saturday week.

Cheers,


----------



## Parks

Oh, you've hit the catch 22 situation of can't make homebrew with a homebrew - what will you do?!??


----------



## brewologist

Well, being on a work break I sorta hit up the homebrew's pretty hard last week.
The girlfriend has me on a health kick at the moment. 

So, unforeseen to me, I will be partaking in dry July after all. 

I'll sneak in the odd beer here and there.

Off to the Bright this weekend and can't miss visiting the Bright Brewery.
I'll definitely be purchasing some samples to bring home to.


----------



## The Gas Man

brewologist said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I picked up the box on ebay. Its was pretty easy to drill and cut.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WEATHERPROOF-JUNCTION-BOX-I56-ELECTRIC-CABLE-TOOL-380-ELECTRICAL-WHOLESALER-/180936183583?hash=item2a20a30f1f
> 
> 
> You've done a great job so far. What tools did you use to get a such clean cuts in the control box? I have one arriving very shortly and will be doing a very similar job.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


----------



## brewologist

Hey Paul,

I used a 22mm hole saw for the larger lights (same as I used to drill for taps on kegerator and kettle) and a 15.5 for the small lights and switches (they were 16mm but the 15.5 did the job). I dremeled and used a jigsaw for the PID controller's and other square holes.

If I had a set of hole saw's I would have used them for all the cut outs as they are easier to use and give a better finish. The drill bits tended to rip the plastic so I had to be really careful. I also started off with small drill bits and stepped up to the finished hole size to make the hole placement more accurate.

Cheers,


----------



## brewologist

Hey Brewers,

Another update as I got a bit more done today. Waiting on all the parts to come is killing me. There really is a slow boat from China. I'm still waiting on some 25mm silicone hose for the plumbing, 12v pilot light, computer fan, transformer and an e-switch to kill the element in case of a disaster.

A big thanks to Jon's Brew for the thermometer and other bits and pieces. Also a shout out to Gava for the stainless cam lock fittings. I'll be using them when I put the plumbing together which will hopefully be next week.

Thanks to everyone who has helped me out with this build.

Cheers,

A 22mm and 6mm hole and voila.....Sight Gauge and Thermo


----------



## Edak

That's sexy mate


----------



## brewologist

Thanks mate,

It will look even sexier with 60L of wort in it


----------



## brewologist

Another update on the progress.

I got a bit more done on it tonight. The control box is pretty much ready for a test run, bar the cooling.

I installed an eStop, relay and swapped out one of the 240v pilot lights for a 12v to show when the element is working. The sparky will be installing power for it sometime this week.

The guts:





Almost ready to brew. I suppose I will have to do a water test before I throw some grain at it.





Cheers,


----------



## Truman42

Looking good mate.

Apparently those alarms are quite loud. Im going to keep mine inside the box once I get it, and cover it with some blue tack to quieten it down a bit.


----------



## Parks

brewologist said:


> Almost ready to brew. I suppose I will have to do a water test before I throw some grain at it.


Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## brewologist

Truman said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Apparently those alarms are quite loud. Im going to keep mine inside the box once I get it, and cover it with some blue tack to quieten it down a bit.


Yeah, I have been programming/testing the PID in the lounge room at ambient temps setting the alarms and other functions on the PID. I have noticed that it is quite loud, nothing to extreme though, but I brew out side so it shouldn't be to bad. At the moment I'm planning to have the alarm sound only after mash out. That could change as it might be good to have the alarm indicate when each of the mash steps are reached (soaking) so I can manually do a pump rest to settle the grain bed and give it a stir to redistribute the grain.

I've also got to program how long the alarm sounds for. I haven't really looked into this but when setting the alarm it might be better to set it a couple of degrees below target temp so the alarm sounds just before rests/mashout etc.



Parks said:


> Where's your sense of adventure?


Haha... I still need to program the ramp/soak PID. I could just program what others have done and go for it I suppose. Knowing my luck, better safe than sorry, I'll do a water test first.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## Truman42

You can set your alarm to run for a set time such as 1 min in the example below

C08 77 T08 -39 Set al2 and jump to step 9.
C09 77 T09 1 Hold alm2 for 1 min
C10 77 T10 -161 Al2 off and jump to step11.
C11 77 T11 0 PAUSE

Or you can do this which is what Ive done.

C08 77 T08 -39 Set alm2 and jump to step 9
C09 77 T09 0 PAUSE and alarm continues indefintely until you press run again
C10 77 T10 -161 Alarm2 switches off and jumps to step 11
C11 77 T11 0 Pause. (Transfer first runnings, transfer sparge water then hit run again)
C12 77 T12 10 10 min batch sparge
C13 77 T13 -44 Set alm2 and jump to step 14
C14 77 T14 0 Pause and alarm continues until you hit run
C15 77 T15 -166 Alarm2 off and jump to step 16
C16 77 T16 -121 STOP


----------



## brewologist

Thanks for the info Truman.

I will definitely put this to good use when I program the PID.

Cheers mate.


----------



## brewologist

Ok Brewers,

I'm almost at the point were I can get this Brew Rig wet.

Still need:
25A Power - Electrician promised me this week is the week
Computer Fan, Silicone tubing, stainless 1/2" helical spray nozzle - On the slow boat from China.

I ordered the last of the plumbing bits from Geordi in Melbourne during the week. Arrived the next day. Thanks Craig. I wasn't going to wait a month and buy from China as I have no beer in kegs or fermenter at the moment. -_-

So today I drilled my last hole, this time in the lid, and completed the plumbing for the recirc system. Time will tell is this works out well.

All stainless rig bar the (yet to be installed) silicone tube.







This is were the wort will return under the lid, minus the spray nozzle attachment at the moment. This extends 200mm into the pot. I'm hoping the spray nozzle will disperse the wort and avoid channeling of the grain bed.






Finally, a pic of the plumbed up pump. The 90 degree elbow only goes on the inlet with a couple of turns. Hopefully thats enough to create a seal. Surprisingly the ball valve screws on all the way.






There you have it for the moment.

If anyone has any suggestions/advice I'd be happy to hear it.
As this is my first eBiab rig I'm hoping it all works out and I can make great/repeatable beer on this rig.

Cheers and Beers Y'all.

Edit: Just made mini Mash status with that post. F#@k Yeah!!!


----------



## QldKev

You can change that 'mini mash' status to 'brew god' under your settings...

edit: Just set mine to 'ultimate brew god' :lol:


----------



## brewologist

Thanks Kev.

Isn't that just for Pro Members?


----------



## QldKev

Not sure?

If you have access to it, It's under
Click your username above next to signout, then My Settings, under the default tab Profile Settings its just above My Birthday


----------



## Truman42

Mate that looks awesome. Love all the stainless bling. Getting seriously hard over all that brew porn. Well done mate.


----------



## brewologist

Cheers Truman,

It has been a challenge tracking down all that SS. I've only found one shop in my town that sells stainless fittings and they don't have a huge range.
Although Man Emporium (eBay) is local and I've got a bit of stuff off Gav.

If the last remaining parts turn up and the electrician can install the power I'll be brewing next Sunday.

An IPA will be the first brew. Something along the lines of a Hop Hog I'm thinking. Thats all I've been able to drink lately. Nothing else I can get around here comes close.




QldKev said:


> Not sure?
> 
> If you have access to it, It's under
> Click your username above next to signout, then My Settings, under the default tab Profile Settings its just above My Birthday


I don't have that setting.

I read somewhere on here that is for pro members only. I may have to subscribe to the forum. I don't mind rising through the ranks paying my due's though. That's all part of the fun of this forum. 

Cheers,


----------



## brewologist

Hi Brewers,

Well, I have finally finished the project for the moment or at least I'm ready to start brewing on the new brew rig. Last night and today I programed the PID's for the step mash and boil. I'm happy to say that with a water test it is hitting mash temps spot on. All the plumbing is hooked up and works great (Thanks for the extra cams Gav). The little green pump can really push some water through the system. I've run it at boiling and didn't have any issues with it.

I get around 2 degree's a minute when ramping temps with the camco element, so I am also happy with this and it will hopefully save me a bit of time on brew days.

Here is how its looking at the moment.



Ghetto brew stand. Salvaged BBQ Trolley. Upgrading this is the next project.



I switched the RTD and the Weldless Thermo position. Couldn't control the boil temps properly the way I had it set up to start with.



Wort return into the kettle. I may look at changing this but I'll see how the first proper brew goes.



Thanks for all the advice from you lovely folk on this forum. It is great that people are so willing to help out and I hope I can help others with builds like this in the future.

Cheers and happy brewing.


----------



## Edak

Noice!!!!!

Great job brewologist  Can't wait to see/read about your first proper brew and that everything went to schedule .


----------



## Truman42

Looking good mate, well done. And a great build thread also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Parks

Those photos give me tingles in my special place.











*... the brewery.*


----------



## sponge

Redtube has just been pushed down the list





h34r:


----------



## breakbeer

Impressed!

Love the ghetto brew stand too, great idea. People throw them out all the time


----------



## brewologist

Cheers fellas,

I have to tune the 2352 PID for the boil. I'll try changing settings to P=1 and t=2 and run in manual mode at around 65% output (give or take) to keep it at a rolling boil. Mash PID works great but haven't nailed the boil yet as it was very inconsistent pulsing on and off.

It'll get broken in Sunday with a hoppy APA. 

Bring on the weekend.


----------



## brewologist

Hello,

Bit of a bump for the Brewology Brew Rig.

I just got home from work and sampled my first beer from the new rig.

I'm calling it Strawberry Blonde Ale. 27 IBU's

It was going to be an APA but I missed one of my hop additions due to an epic brew day. Keg hopped for 36hrs (impatient) with 15g each of citra and mosiac. I can taste the berry notes from the mosaic.





Edit: Side photo fixed.


----------



## Truman42

Ok well since you asked I will Pm you my address so you know where to send some samples to. Just because you think its good doesnt mean it is... 

Actually my first beer on my new rig was bloody awesome also. (Even though I didnt score well in the wort Hogs pale ale mania comp, it was only bottled a week so still green and I took the chance) But nice from the keg.


----------



## brewologist

Yep this beer is quite green. 10 days grain to brain. 7 day ferment. 36hr CC/keg hop - cold filtered. Force carbed.

It does taste very good though. IMHO

The other half of this batch is in keg number to with 10g citra - 10g mosiac and 15g motueka flowers. 
I'll look leave it there for another day or two.


----------



## mash head

Nice work.
I wish I could use controllers on my rig.


----------



## brewologist

Thanks Mash Head. I used to be on gas. I used boiling water infusion to step mash.

I have been adding more hardware to the rig over the last week or so. The last brew day I used a hop blocker. There was a notable reduction in trub using this.


----------



## mash head

Yes I need a screen too. Are you using pellets or flowers?
My spiral burner is quiet on my small brew pot, but I suspect the monster Mongolian I have for my big pot wont be, but how else do you heat 3 -400 lt. The electricity gives a level of control that I will only dream about.
What sort of flow rates are you getting from that pump? A pump is on my list of to buy but think those will be a bit small.
Your rig looks very neat and clean.


----------



## brewologist

Wow.

400lt- do you have a brew pub? 

The pump is a kaixin. Aka little green pump. It is rated at 12L per minute. I haven't measured it but it pumps enough for my double batch system.


----------



## brewologist

Another post cause the photo files are big.

I received my hop rocket today. Cant wait to use the mofo.
I may hook it up as a randall tomorrow after work. Need more hop flavour in the latest brew.




Damned side photo.

I use pellets in a homemade hop sock and just chuck the flowers straight into the pot.
I'll be swapping 0min hop additions and go pump - rocket - chiller - fermenter from now on.


----------



## mash head

brewologist said:


> Wow.
> 
> 400lt- do you have a brew pub?
> 
> The pump is a kaixin. Aka little green pump. It is rated at 12L per minute. I haven't measured it but it pumps enough for my double batch system.


No but hope to be able to sell my beer to the tourists one day. A lot of paper work to do before then.


----------



## brewologist

Awesome Mash Head. Your gonna live the dream mate.

I would love to open a brew pub.


----------



## brewologist

Some action shots from brew day today.

Dough In



Start of Boil



Hop Back - First time using the Hop Rocket



The brew rig is pretty much finished now. It was brew number three for the BB Rig and I'm hitting my targets pretty good. I'm getting around 80% efficiency so pretty happy with that.

Cheers, Beers and happy brewing to all on AHB.


----------



## djar007

Where did you get the hop rocket mate? That setup looks amazing.


----------



## brewologist

Hey djar,

I got it from ibrew in QLD:
http://www.ibrew.com.au/products/blichmann-hop-rocket

Don't quote me but it might be the only retailer in AU that sells it.
I'm yet to use it as a Randall but will do so next weekend. I'll post up a review.

Cheers mate,


----------



## s_t_r_o_b_e

Haha sitting here reading about your setup and trying to take it all in. Get to the pictures halfway through the thread and think "man, that looks really familiar..."

And then I realised I was only there today  cheers for the fridge mate, really appreciate it!


----------



## djar007

Thanks brewologist. Cant wait to see the review and the results. Thanks for the link.


----------



## brewologist

s_t_r_o_b_e said:


> Haha sitting here reading about your setup and trying to take it all in. Get to the pictures halfway through the thread and think "man, that looks really familiar..."
> 
> And then I realised I was only there today  cheers for the fridge mate, really appreciate it!


Hey Mate,

Hope the fridge serves you well. Catch you at the brew comp for a beer or three.

Cheers,


----------



## Edak

Photo made me think that spiderman had a brew rig... If I had that much hose about the place then I would be guaranteed to trip over.


----------



## brewologist

Haha, oh&s?

A brew stand is next on the list. Something I can wheel in and out of the garage and have set up nice and tidy.

That will be a few weeks away or more.


----------

